# Massey 471 Steering problems



## Avalanche5014 (Jan 16, 2015)

When I Start my 471 it takes about 10 minutes for the power steering to work. once it starts working, it steers fine. Also air pressure builds in transmission. Is there a transmission breather somewhere?


----------

